
Context should go away for Go 2 - lladnar
https://faiface.github.io/post/context-should-go-away-go2/
======
Someone
This repeats _" Go is a general purpose language"_, but is it?

[https://golang.org/doc/faq#What_is_the_purpose_of_the_projec...](https://golang.org/doc/faq#What_is_the_purpose_of_the_project):

 _" By its design, Go proposes an approach for the construction of system
software on multicore machines."_

They also refer to
[https://talks.golang.org/2012/splash.article](https://talks.golang.org/2012/splash.article)
for _" A much more expansive answer to this question"_. That article states:

 _" Go is a programming language designed by Google to help solve Google's
problems [...] More than most general-purpose programming languages, Go was
designed to address a set of software engineering issues that we had been
exposed to in the construction of large server software. "_

